# Good speakers for small room?



## SQBubble (Nov 12, 2007)

I use to have my B&W in my room, but it sounds way better in the living room so it will stay there.

I'm looking for a full range stereo bookshelves that will sound good in my room, its small. I thought of nearfield speakers... but not sure

Also, powered would be better ! thx

btw my room is 120"x120"x100"


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Does not seem like there are a whole lot of full range bookshelf speakers out there. Especially not many affordable ones.

While not full range, these Behringer B2031A studio monitors may fit the bill, and they are pretty affordable.

What kind of budget are you looking at?


----------



## the_rookie (Sep 30, 2008)

hmmm, I see that SVS has some good bookshelfs at both 1K for a pair, and around 200 for the smaller ones.

But at the same time I saw at Polk Audio a TSi 100 for around the same price with very similar specs. I love my Polk Audio Towers, so I would highly recommend Polk. Furthermore, my center channel from them too was a huge step up from my previous satellite center channel speaker.

But those are my two recommendations. I am a Polk fan.


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

http://www.audioengineusa.com/a5_home.php


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Ditto on Audio Engine.


----------

